# In The Tall Dark Pines: A Tale of Braxus



## scadgrad (May 18, 2004)

Ok gang, this will be the active post for actual gaming. I'll need to see characters as soon as you can get them finished. For simplicity's sake, you can post your character & his vital stats in this thread. We can talk about character creation over on the OOC board if you wish. In terms of in-game activity, I'd recommend using quotes when your PC wishes to speak and asterisks berfore and after an action.

If you wish, you can set off certain parts in your post in different colors if you wish.

Just makes sure it's something I can read.

I would also recommend putting an abbreviated character description (i.e. Hafrgrim Hudan Brb3)  in the title of each of your posts.

The warm drizzle of a late spring rain splahes gently on your face as you make your way along the trade route. Your Hjalmar guide has assured you that soon you will be enjoying ales of an unsurpassing flavor within a warm festhaus, but the thin slit of daylight in the western sky makes you wonder if the man is not being overly optimistic. "Not much farther my lords. Abjanzl is near, I am certain of it. My cousins will give you a warm welcome, yes a warm welcome indeed," he states obsequiously in broken Hudan. "Let us quicken our pace lest the _Groylkyn_ fall upon us," he chortles. His is a false bravado, and you're certain that he fears the beast-like creatures that haunt this land worse than either the hudan war bands or their fomorii allies.


----------



## scadgrad (May 18, 2004)

> At last the weary sun sets behind the fae-haunted woods of Necrovidia and you find yourselves walking in the light drizzle. Torches flicker in protest, but  provide a modicum of light as you make your way. Ahead, some 300 yards away on a low wooded hill, you see the warm glow of a village; Abjanzl is certainly a welcoming sight on this damp evening




"Ah yes, there it is my Lords. Jurgi is as good as his word no?"

_"Then our business is here is it not Dolemite?" Barri glared back through the darkness at the dolem priest. The priest had paid good coin, but the Hudan are a suspicious lot in the best of times. The big man motioned to what appeared to be a hjalmar festhaus "Your cousin's ale had best be of the finest variety hjalmar cur."  snarled a very wet & disgruntled Barri. Pushing by the quivering guide and he strode toward the wooden walls surrounding the village._


----------



## scadgrad (May 19, 2004)

Much of Necrovidia is covered with thick coniferous forests. Pines, hemlocks and spruce grow to staggering heights in these woods. In the West, Necrovidia borders the large feudal kingdom of Dortland, while the icy waterway know as the Firth of Kolinkar establishes its northern border. The thick woods soon give way to lush grasslands as the land rushes eastward toward the massive, continent-spanning Belrushk mountains. The Southern border of Necrovia is somewhat unclear, due to the vast tracks of unsettled woodlands that it shares with its southern neighbor, Carpacia.

Necrovidia is a fractured land of petty fiefdoms ruled by warlords. There is no king and few warlords control any tracts of land greater than an area that could be covered by horse in 3 or 4 days. There are three principle human groups that vie for control of the land. Along the northern coast, the Hudan have salied across the firth from the frozen lands of Nur Bereleth and taken most of the coastal villages. The Hjalmar tribes still control many of the villages of the forested mainland, while to the east, the Balduin, nomadic bands of steppe horsemen, control most of the grasslands. Suspicion, and occasionally, open hostility exist between the 3 groups, but for now, there is no open state of war.


----------



## scadgrad (May 19, 2004)

Presently, we have the following characters on hand:

Juri: a sniveling, eager-to-please guide_NPC
Barri Ironhand: a tall, rangy Hudan of short temper & violent disposition_Ally Brb1
Quazeem al Rasheed: a Monk and devout member of the Adepts of the Alizarin Palm_Mnk 1


----------



## purple knight (May 19, 2004)

Qauzeem is the son of a minor noble who hoped to increase his family's influence with by arranging his son's membership in the Adepts of the Alizarin Palm.  Qauzeem was also given a minor position in the Pontiff's court.  Unfortunately, Qauzeem was not prepared for the nuances of court politics and found himself maneuvered into being assigned the task of "traveling amongst the infidels and reporting their ways and methods", effectively being exiled from the courts and actually lessening his family's influence.  

Now, he finds himself traveling with the Hudans, trying his best to become accustomed to their crude and blasphemous behavior.


----------



## purple knight (May 19, 2004)

Quazeem: Jurgi, what do you know of this village and its inhabitants?


----------



## scadgrad (May 19, 2004)

Juri_"It is ruled by the warlord Iljakz, though I believe his brother holds the village in his stead. They are hannites for the most part and peaceful. I've cousins who work in the festhaus. There is a notable wise woman who resides here, but she sees few outlanders my Lord."



> Barri is about 150 yards from the village gate and seems determined to gain entrance regardless of the late hour (perhaps an hour after sunset). Do you ask him to halt or allow him to approach the gate?


----------



## purple knight (May 19, 2004)

Quazeem: Barri, please hold a moment, we do not need to alarm the people of the village or else we will could be here all night and there would be no ale for anyone.

Jurgi, I would be most interested in meeting this wise woman.  If you could arrange a meeting, I would be most grateful.  I am sure you would profit from my gratitude.


----------



## scadgrad (May 19, 2004)

> Barri halts some 100 yards from what appears to be a simple wooden gate. There is a wooden palisade that surrounds the small village. You count perhaps as many as a dozen different tendrils of smoke rising from various thatched roofs beyond. There are three structures that appear a good bit larger than the bulk of the structures beyond.




Juri_I shall do my best as always my Lord. It may be that one of my kin will be able to aid in an introduction.





> The group is now standing together, in the light drizzle some 100 paces or so from the village gate. All appears to be well and in the distance you hear the occasional sounds of merriment, perhaps coming from one of the larger structure. The festhaus of Abjanzl one preumes.


----------



## purple knight (May 19, 2004)

Quazeem: Jurgi, I think you for assitance.  Now please, lead us to the  comfort of festhaus of Abjanzl.   

DM: Quazeem is going to make note of the various buildings and see if I notice any comings and goings.


----------



## scadgrad (May 19, 2004)

The party approaches the gate where upon they are asked to halt briefly. Satisfied by your answers, the guards allow you to enter.

As you walk through the mud, you get a better view of the three large structures. One is a hannite church, with a rough hewn wreath some 10 feet in diameter adorning the top of its pointed roof. It appears empty at the moment.

Beyond this is the massive festhause, from inside you hear the sounds of patrons laughing and talking loudly. Some of the revelers are well in to their cups. Overlooking the village on a small hill at the very edge of the compound is a wooden & stone greathouse, clearly the residence of someone of great power & significance.


----------



## purple knight (May 19, 2004)

DM--We proceed on to the festhause.
Quzeem: Jurgi, once we are inside, will you assist us in securing lodging for the night?


----------



## scadgrad (May 19, 2004)

The party moves into the great hall of the festhaus, and you're quite surprised to find out that there are perhaps no more than a dozen or so patrons inside. There are no private rooms here, just one large hall, but after swift negotiations by Jurgi, you are brought ale and dark bread. You find a corner to sleep in without much effort as there's plenty of room to avoid the other patrons if you wish.

*Quazeem will catch the bill of 8 silver dinars*


----------



## purple knight (May 20, 2004)

DM--Quazeem is looking around the room trying to get the general "feel" of the populace-are they festive, subdued, apprehensive, etc.  Also, what is the make up of the populace--Hudan, Dortish?  If there are Hudans, Quazeem will approach them and attempt to strike up a converstation, inquiring into current events, etc.  If they are Dortish, he will still approach them and try to communicate as best he can (He speaks Hudan, Dolem, Assydian, and Hybrinish).


----------



## scadgrad (May 21, 2004)

The room is primarily peopled by local Hjalmars, though in truth, Quazeem has little success in distinguishing between the Hjalamar and their Dortish neighbors. There is an odd-looking collection of travelers who appear to be celebrating. Before you approach them, you happen to overhear something about "the broadsword" and "spriggans." 

You're a bit taken aback as you notice that the slim "man" that you took for a hannite priest is actually a sidhe. He is laughing at the antics of a rather animated young Hudan teen and they turn to face you as you approach. A few of their fellows chat behind them, trading stories over a few ales.

In your best Hudan (the common tongue for this campaign, but obviously a very alien language to poor Quazeem), and bringing all of your diplomatic skills to bare, you attempt to strike up a conversation. They are polite, but the others glare at you, and you think it perhaps best to try again on the 'morrow.


----------



## scadgrad (May 21, 2004)

Quick definitions for newbs to Braxus...

Spriggans_the smallest of the (non-sprite) unseelie fae, perhaps a foot or so in height they are common throughout Braxus. Though they pose little danger to armed combatants, they are highly magical in nature and when encountered in a _covey_, they will typically manifest some spell-like ability. Like all of the lesser fae, they are extremely warry of the Sidhe and the sight of an angry Sidhe is very distressful to these baleful little imps.


SPOILER WARNING

PURPLE KNIGHT,

Do not read the following grey text post as it is back story for the other group.


----------



## scadgrad (May 21, 2004)

*Backstory*

Scathach and William had been lucky so far. Sure charm, good jokes and a relatively deep coin purse can get you far, but life on the road had been remarkably good to the two companions. This last turn of events had been indicative of just how fortuitous life can occasionally be. 

Having came thus to Necrovidia to explore the ancient Mhalyarii ruins, they had gathered a small group of like-minded opportunists and struck out to the south. With the cold winds that blow across the Firth of Kolinkar at their backs, they made their way toward the small village of Abjanzl, therein, to consult with a local witch whose reputation for ancient lore was well known.

Along the road, fate once again provided the two with a surprising bounty. A rather large covey of spriggans seemed to be arguing over something. The chance meeting seemed like it would soon escalate into violence w/ both Argento & Jackson drawing steel before the hapless creatures could even react. Before any blows could be struck however, the Sidhe strode forward, his anger directed at these dirty little creatures. Half of the dozen or so spriggans quivered, visibly shaken by this terrible, yet noble creature that they beheld. Another group fled in abject terror leaving only their startled companions and a pungent scent in the warm spring air. Two of the pathetic creatures dropped to their knees in complete terror as the remainder fled the scene.

After dispatching the little vermin, for no Seelie court Noble such as Scathach could allow them to live, no matter how pitiful they might seem, the party discovered the source of all of the bickering. A corpse, long dead, but in life, clearly this had been a man of considerable skill at arms. 

The party searched the body, collected a few items and some coin, and buried the poor fellow. The 53 gold coins and some 27 silver were welcome additions to the group's coffer, but the pattern welded Hudan broadsword with its delicate runes that ran along the length of the blade was an incredible find. Clearly it would fetch a handsome price if sold, but William quickly asserted that it might be too valuable to be swapped for coin or gems. Perhaps the witch in Abjanzl, now a mere 2 days away, could peruse the blade & tell them more.

The party may add the following to its coffers:

57 gp worth of coinage
a pattern welded Hudan broadsword
a pair of matching daggers
a large steele shield


----------



## Drakknyte32 (May 21, 2004)

*William Fyre / Sorceror 1*

OOC: I assume we can start posting then

A young lad with a Raven on his shoulders sits at the table. He is eating a remarkably large amount of the plain tavern fair with great relish and is talking to his Sidhe companion between mouthfuls.

"So those little creatures are called Spriggans? They sure were tiny, Nevermore could probably have nocked one down with a sweep of his wings. It's amazing what you can see when you travel, I've never seen anything like them on the farm."

"And the money too, 53 whole gold pieces! My families life savings were only 15. The man must have been rich."

He glances up at the man who just arrived and smiles. He looks like he is about to say something but a new platter of food arrives and instead he begins gulping down food as only a growing boy can, occasionally giving pieces to the raven.


----------



## scadgrad (May 21, 2004)

For all parties concerned, the night passes without incident and the next day dawns a warm, overcast day.

Quazeem rising early for his morning devotions has just finished his recitation of the 47 beatitudes when he is approached by a concerned Jurgi.

Jurgi_"I rose early at your bequest my Lord and have been well recieved by my wife's 2nd cousins."

The little man offers the monk a small loaf of brown bread and a pair of yellow apples.

"It would appear that the wise woman has not been receiving visitors of late."

They share a few more words between them and the monk rushes back into the festhaus where he quickly rouses his large Hudan companion. He casts a furtive glance in the direction of the young adventurers, and soon he and the hudan have gathered their gear and are gone.

They have not escaped the attentions however of a keen set of eyes watching from the shadows. Evermore lands gently on the shoulder of his master who quickly wakes a few of his companions.


----------



## scadgrad (May 21, 2004)

Drakknyte32 said:
			
		

> OOC: I assume we can start posting then





Absolutely.


----------



## Drakknyte32 (May 22, 2004)

At Nevermore's urging William wakes up and gives a big yawn.

"What is it Nevermore?"

"That man you saw last night, the one that tried to talk to you, he and his companion just left."

"And why are you telling me this?"

"They looked very suspicious. I believe we should follow them."

"Follow them? Well if you say so. Just give me a second to wake the others."

"I will meet you outside. I want to make sure they don't get away."

Nevermore takes wing and flys out the window to watch them leave while William rubs the sleep out of his eyes and wakes the others.


----------



## scadgrad (May 22, 2004)

*All players can jump in at this point. Assume that you're all part of Scathach's & William's company, who, given their natural charisma, would be seen as the leaders or at least spokesmen of your small company*



> William and the others move quickly out of the festhaus and into the early morning light. The village is just waking it up, but there are a good number of peasants moving about, some carrying water, others carrying farming implements.
> 
> Ahead some 20 yards or so you see the monk & his associates. They have stopped briefly & it appears that the monk is telling the small hjalmar man something. Perhaps he is giving him instructions or some such. They spot you about the same time you spot them.


----------



## Drakknyte32 (May 22, 2004)

William walks up to the monk as nevermore flies down to land on his shoulder.

"Hi, I'm William. Sorry I didn't talk to you last night but I was really hungry and that tavern had remarkably good food. Are you a visitor to this land too?"


----------



## purple knight (May 22, 2004)

Quazeem (Monk): Greetings.  Indeed, I am a stranger to these lands.  I hail from Dolem and by His grace am traveling through these lands.  I can tell from your accent that you do not hail from these lands.  From where do you hail, and what can I do for you?


----------



## Drakknyte32 (May 22, 2004)

OOC: By the way. I doubt William would be a leader. Spokesperson yes but he doesn't have the intelligence or experience to lead others.

"I'm from Fryssia but I kinda got kicked out. I was just wondering what you were doing here. Perhaps you are here for the same reason we are and we can work together. Mother always said 'many hands make light work. And I didn't catch your name."


----------



## purple knight (May 22, 2004)

Quazeem: My name is Quazeem.  One could say that I am here on family business, so I doubt that we have the same purpose.  However, it is possible that we could assist each other in our mutual purposes.  Perhaps if you explained your reasons for being here, we could find some way to assist each other in our mutual goals.


----------



## Drakknyte32 (May 22, 2004)

"Oh were here to explore some ancient Mali... Mhaly.... Maly..."

"Mhalyarii"

"Yeah them. Were here to explore some ancient ruins of theirs. I can't remember why but Scathach said we have a good reason too. Right now were going to the village wise woman to learn more about a sword we found."


----------



## purple knight (May 22, 2004)

Quazeem: Then indeed it is fated that we come together, for I too am seeking the village wise woman, although for different reasons.  I have also learned that the local rulers here have evicted our wise woman and finding her may be more difficult that I originally thought.  

Come, let us combine our resources and perhaps together we can locate her.


----------



## Drakknyte32 (May 22, 2004)

*William Fyre, Sorceror 1, and his familiar Nevermore*

William looks sad at the mention of the eviction.

"Why is everyone always so mean to us. We didn't hurt anybody, we can just do some wierd things."

"Such is the nature of humanity, to fear what they don't understand. Now concentrate on the task at hand."

"Right, so do you have any idea where she is then?"


----------



## purple knight (May 23, 2004)

Quazeem: We have learned that she was evicted and for at least a little while lived on the outskirts of the village.  I have also heard that she has not been seen or heard of for some time.  It is possible she has moved on or that she is just in hiding.  Her troubles seemed to have started when she had some sort of arguement with the local power here.  My understanding is the local lord has taken possession of her home.

Perhasps we should divide up and try to scout the village out for information, meeting back here to compare our findings and then determine what our next step should be.

DM: Qauzeem will offer to go with William, taking Jurgi with him.  He will ask for the company of his bodyguard.   I think that leaves a remaining group of three others, isn't it?  Plan is to ask around per my prior post.


----------



## Drakknyte32 (May 23, 2004)

*William Fyre, Sorceror 1 and Nevermore, Raven Familiar*

"That sounds like a good idea. There's probably someone in the village that knows what happened to her."

"While you are doing that I will look for her out in the forest. I need a chance to stretch my wings."

OOC: William is fine with going with Quazeem and Jurgi, assuming the rest of the party doesn't have anything to say about it. Nevermore will look outside the village for any nearby cottages or the like. If he finds any he will fly back to tell William.


----------



## ferretguy (May 23, 2004)

Jackson:Perhaps I could go to the ladies home and speak with the lord...doubt if he'll receive a stranger but perhaps I can get some informantion from either his retainers or the man himself.

OOC: sorry didn't realize we we're posting already.


----------



## scadgrad (May 24, 2004)

*Scadgrad Human (or nearly so) DM_1_Lawful Evil*

Hey Guys,

Jump in whenever the spirit moves you 

It would also help if you could remember to post your PC's name & something we can remember you by (race & class or natinonality & profession, etc.)  in the title of your post, just to keep everything clear.

For now the party will be temporarily split (very briefly) as William, Quazeem & Barri move around the village to ask about the wise woman & her possible whereabouts.

I'm assuming Jackson and the others plan to make their way directly to the previous residence of the missing woman.


----------



## Vargo (May 24, 2004)

*Argento Lilhammer Ftr1*

"William, since you're going to wander around town, I'll take the sword with me in case the old woman is just hiding in her hut."

Argento adds the sword to his already impressive arsenal, and prepares to leave with Jackson and the others.


----------



## nameless (May 24, 2004)

*Scathach (Sidhe Hexblade)*

Scathach: "Take your time, William. I'm going to speak with the seneschal of the city. We are his guests, after all. I see Jackson agrees with me as well; let's be off."

Seeing Argento put the sword in his pack, Scathach adds with a toothy grin, "Let's not get too attached to that weapon yet, eh? No telling what our oracle is going to have to say. Might have a geasa on it or somesuch."

Thinking more about curses, Scathach adds under his breath, "That chap didn't deserve the desecration of those bloody spriggans..." With that thought, Scathach pauses silently and removes his flute, recalling the tune of a somber dirge.


----------



## Vargo (May 24, 2004)

Argento matches Scathach tooth for tooth.  "In that case, I'm your perfect canary - if you ever see me using that overblown toothpick, you'll know that it has eaten my mind.  Give me a good length of chain over a butterknife any day."


----------



## Drakknyte32 (May 24, 2004)

*William Fyre, Sorceror 1*

"Alright guys, good luck."

William turns to Quazeem

"So where should we start? The tavern is always a good place for information in the legends."


----------



## scadgrad (May 25, 2004)

*scadgrad_111st Lv DM_LE*

Hey Gang,

I just started the threa for ongoing character records over in the Rogues Gallery. If you could copy your character stats over there (in a similar fashion please for ease of reference) that would be great.

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=89171


----------



## scadgrad (May 25, 2004)

*Dm*

William, Quazeem, Barri and of course Nevermore, begin asking around the village for a tavern. Your shocked to find that the festhaus is the only place to buy libations in the village. Undeterred you continue to ask around the village about Mother Enoissa (the wise woman's name ) and where she might be.

OOC: gather info roll...results a bit later


----------



## scadgrad (May 25, 2004)

Present in this scene...

Scathach
Argento
Jackson

"I'm sorry lads, but it's entirely too early in the morning to bother his Lordship. Lord Obermahl rarely receives guests, no matter how noble their lineage, at such an hour," the guard, a burly hjalmar man with bad teeth and ill-fitting scale armor tells the group. His initial reaction to Scathach's presence among your group was quite promising, but he & his counterpart, a small man of a non-distinct nationality seem quite set against breaking with standard procedure at this point.

The smaller guard looks quickly from his left to his right, looks the group over in an appraising manner, and says "you know, master Breckens, his lordship's chamberlain might be available."  Something about the way he ends that phrase in a question rather than a statement makes it all too obvious what he's on about.


----------



## johnsemlak (May 25, 2004)

*Timur Yamaltin--Human Rogue 1*

OOC: If the party makes it to an inn or tavern, Timur will be waiting, and upon recognizing William or Scathech will call to them.


----------



## nameless (May 26, 2004)

*Scathach, Sidhe Hexblade*



			
				scadgrad said:
			
		

> The smaller guard looks quickly from his left to his right, looks the group over in an appraising manner, and says "you know, master Breckens, his lordship's chamberlain might be available."




"It... displeases me that we would travel all this way and be told to wait until lunch." Looking downward at the small guard, "fetch the chamberlain, then. He is probably the one responsible for ensuring hospitality, at any rate."


----------



## scadgrad (May 26, 2004)

"But.."

The larger guard's protest trails off as his counterpart moves rather swiftly to fetch the chamberlain.

"That fae stuff won't work on Master Breckens,"  he states, glaring through slitted eyes at your group. A few uncomfortable moments pass between yourselves and the guard until finally, you hear the voice of the chamberlain and the other guard approaching from beyond the closed wooden doors.

"What could possibly be the meaning of this interruption with my morning duties?"  he asks. Breckens is an older hjalmar man, with a shock of white hair that rests awkwardly above his thick, black eyebrows. He wears a fine shirt of dwarven-made chain and gives the appearance of a veteran campaigner.


----------



## scadgrad (May 26, 2004)

johnsemlak said:
			
		

> OOC: If the party makes it to an inn or tavern, Timur will be waiting, and upon recognizing William or Scathech will call to them.





Fair enough, assume that Timur did not leave the festhaus as early as the others and will join William & Quazeem as they asks questions around the village. This will take place off stage, but essentially when they return, you will be with them.


----------



## Drakknyte32 (May 27, 2004)

OOC: So are you going to put the results of William's search?


----------



## nameless (May 28, 2004)

*Scathach, Sidhe Hexblade*



			
				scadgrad said:
			
		

> "What could possibly be the meaning of this interruption with my morning duties?"  he asks. Breckens is an older hjalmar man, with a shock of white hair that rests awkwardly above his thick, black eyebrows. He wears a fine shirt of dwarven-made chain and gives the appearance of a veteran campaigner.




Smirking at the guard's comment, Scathach waits for the chamberlain to come to the door, and gives him a formal, courtly look.

"Greetings, master Breckens. Your man here,"  gesturing to the smaller guard, "has indicated that the lord of the house is indisposed at the moment, but assured us that you could accomodate our group until the lord is available for guests. I trust your hospitality was not too quickly offered?"

Glancing down for a long moment and then back up at Breckens, Scathach adds, "I must also complement your armor, I have rarely seen its equal."


----------



## scadgrad (May 28, 2004)

Drakknyte32 said:
			
		

> OOC: So are you going to put the results of William's search?





Yes, I was waiting for the scene at the Warlord's Great house to play out first. I thought it might be possible that you find out conflicting things...or not. I'll do so shortly.


----------



## scadgrad (May 28, 2004)

nameless said:
			
		

> Smirking at the guard's comment, Scathach waits for the chamberlain to come to the door, and gives him a formal, courtly look.
> 
> "Greetings, master Breckens. Your man here,"  gesturing to the smaller guard, "has indicated that the lord of the house is indisposed at the moment, but assured us that you could accomodate our group until the lord is available for guests. I trust your hospitality was not too quickly offered?"
> 
> Glancing down for a long moment and then back up at Breckens, Scathach adds, "I must also complement your armor, I have rarely seen its equal."





Well that fixes that...

Breckens warms to your group quite quickly and says that if you don't mind waiting in the great room, he'll find out if his Lord is inclined to parlay with you. You find yourselves in a similar great room to that of the festhaus, though the appointments (and servents) are much more appealing. You are brought a heady draught of ale and some sweet breads as the chamberlain makes small talk with you. He is quite fascinated by your journeys and in a short while, the Lord of this village enters the room.

Cut to the other group...


----------



## scadgrad (May 28, 2004)

*Dm*

SPOILER ALERT

The following scene includes William, Timur & Quazeem (and NPC Barri).

Others please skip over...


William & Quazeem had roamed about the village for around an hour and a half, when they heard a familiar voice hailing them. Turning around, they made out the form of Timur hurrying through the crowd to catch them. Timur had stayed later at the festhaus than the others and had planned to meet up w/ them later in the day. Clearly something was amiss.

"Hold there William," he shouted. Moving in close so that only William and Quazeem could hear he spoke in a soft voice " I believe you'll want to talk to that skinny serving wench after all William."

Barri hearing this looked to Quazeem and shook his head, "Lads, Hjalmar women will promise you anything. I would have thought you'd known better."

With a slight raise of his brows Timur replied "It's not what you think Hudan. The woman knows something about the witch's whereabouts. In point of fact, she says she's dead, betrayed by the Lord and his new henchmen. There's more, but I think you'll want to hear it yourselves."

So, William, Quazeem, Barri & Timur move quickly back to the festhaus and find out even more...

Next update on this development w/in 24 hours...


----------



## Drakknyte32 (May 28, 2004)

*William Fyre, Sorceror 1*

At the mention of the serving girl Williams face goes a bright scarlet. He is able to recover at the mention of the witch's death.

'Right we should probably go talk to her then. Just don't leave me alone with her again."


----------



## nameless (Jun 2, 2004)

OOC: What happened to all the posters?


----------



## Vargo (Jun 2, 2004)

OOC: Still here, waiting for story to come back my direction.


----------



## johnsemlak (Jun 2, 2004)

OOC: same with me.  I began to respond, but felt my character's actions (Timur's) were represented in the DM's previous post.


----------



## scadgrad (Jun 3, 2004)

*DM_speaks...*

OOC:

Hey guys, I think people may have got bored w/ splitting the party for dramatic effect. Combine that w/ Memorial day weekend (I was away from the computer for about 4 or 5 days) and perhaps that explains the lag.

I'll sum up the two encounters w/ the serving girl & the village warlord tomorrow morning, bringing the party back together just outside the great festhaus. Sorry for the delay...


----------



## scadgrad (Jun 3, 2004)

After several hours of inquiring around & about the village, and having now spoke with both the Warlord Obermhal and the serving maid, the entire party is now reunited in the great room of the festhaus. After introductions are passed around (remember that some of the party are just now being formally introduced to one another), you piece together the following bits of information:

The scrawny serving girl, the one who seemed so enamored w/ William, seems convinced that the witch is indeed dead. No one has seen her in at least a week and when a few of the locals went to see about her, they became fearful of Groylkyn and fled without searching around. The witches new abode, a hastely constructed affair, lies about 3 hours west of the village proper.

The Warlord Obermhal, brother of the powerful Iljakz, though he received your group warmly, was in no mood to talk about the woman. You got the notion that his strong hannite beliefs were what led to the woman's eviction. When asked about his new advisor, the man tells you that he is simply a monk, brother Ishmael, a scholar from Assydia. He deftly skirted the fact that this advisor's arrival coincided a bit too neatly with the departure of the witch. By the end of the conversation, you left w/ the sense that the monk was probably the reason the woman left. Your stay was not a long one, but you left the great house feeling that you had managed to gather a bit of useful information without drawing the ire of the local Lord. Clearly though, the subject of the witch was a tender spot, and you convinced Obermhal and his chamberlain that your interests in her well being were grounded only in her divining abilities.

Post away...


----------



## ferretguy (Jun 4, 2004)

Jackson human fighter

Quaffing his drink and wiping the foam from his lips, Jackson looks to his new companions. Well gentlemen...since the townsfolk seem to be frightened to investigate this old seer perhaps we should go seek her out ourselves.  That Warlord ain't gonna be no help, and we could use that sword investigated..


----------



## johnsemlak (Jun 4, 2004)

*Timur Yamaltin Rogue 1*

Agreed, Jackson.  

I doubt that wench could truely understand what happend to the witch; she has little understanding of her arts.


----------



## purple knight (Jun 4, 2004)

*Quazeem, Monk 1*

I agree that we should seek out the seer's dwelling to determine her fate.  I would also recommend we do so as privately as possible.  These Hannites can be somewhat reactionary, and we don't won't to give the warlord's new advisor reason to interfere with us.  We must also bear in mind that the Hannites tend not to appreciate the enlightened of my faith, so I would recommend we proceed discreetly.


----------



## nameless (Jun 4, 2004)

*Scathach, Sidhe Hexblade*



			
				ferretguy said:
			
		

> Quaffing his drink and wiping the foam from his lips, Jackson looks to his new companions. Well gentlemen...since the townsfolk seem to be frightened to investigate this old seer perhaps we should go seek her out ourselves.  That Warlord ain't gonna be no help, and we could use that sword investigated..




Scathach nods at that comment, "Warlord Obermhal gave us little information, aside from the fact that he was unwilling to help. His new advisor, Brother Ishmael, arouses my curiosity. Obermhal is a proud warrior. I have seen his kind many times, and they are not the type to take advice from a foreigner, especially a scholar. No, there is more to Ishmael than meets the eye. If we are to find Mother Enoissa, we should find the truth about Ishmael."

[OOC: Scathach is what most people would consider a headstrong jerk, so he phrases everything as _his_ original idea, and every idea of his as an absolute certainty. Please, make an objection if it's appropriate. =D]


----------



## purple knight (Jun 5, 2004)

*Quazeem, Monk 1*

I agree that there is probably more to this Hannite that one would at first see.  If the rumors are true and the seer is dead, it may be that he had a hand in her demise, and we may be able to gather evidence of his involvement from her current residence.  If she is still alive, then she may be able to provide insight as to why she was expelled to begin with.  Either way, the prudent thing would seem to be to seek either her or her last dwelling.


----------



## scadgrad (Jun 6, 2004)

*DM___The party leaves Abjanzl*

And so it was that, failing to find the learned Enoissa within the village proper, the party collected their gear and soon found themselves on a trail leading out into the forest. The trail west of Abjanzl would not be classified as well-traveled, but clearly it had been used occasionally. The villagers had informed the travelers that the path ultimately led to a hot spring some 6 miles or so away, beyond which the woods became even thicker. One would imagine that the spring might contain rare herbs or other secrets to which the witch might have been privy. 

It would certainly not be as safe as living behind the wooden palisade, but she at least knew the lay of the land. Given the choice of leaving Abjanzl altogether or removing herself to the outskirts of the village, she chose to abide near the hot spring until such time as the current political situation had grown more tolerable. Some villagers asserted that a crumbled-down tower was near this spring, but those same villagers confessed that they had not actually seen the ruins; only heard of their whereabouts from others.



> After walking for about half an hour, the party soon leaves the last, small farmstead and is now walking in a thick pine and hemlock forest. There is a path, narrow, but still wide enough to make your way easily by going in single file. The day is overcast, but no rain shower seems imminent. If the directions you were given were accurate, you should come to the witch's hut in another 30 minutes or so.




Thanks for jumping back in guys! Any marching orders, weapons drawn or the like?

Party consensus seemed to favor this course of action initially. Perhaps you can speaks with the new advisor when you return to the village.

By the way, give yourselves 300 EPs for the village portion of the story. Well done. No TPK as of yet


----------



## purple knight (Jun 6, 2004)

Quazeem, Monk 1

Quazeem would prefer not to take "point" given his lack of weapons and armor, but would be more than willing to take second or third.  If no one else wants "point" then he will do so regardless of the above.  Where ever he puts himself, he will have his "bodyguard" behind him.


----------



## johnsemlak (Jun 6, 2004)

*Timur Yamaltin- Rogue1*

I too would rather stand behind someone with broader shoulders, though I'd cover them with my bow.


----------



## scadgrad (Jun 6, 2004)

*Cold, heartless DM Lv 111_LE*

I'll wait a bit longer for others to drop by & post, but I would assume that probably Argento, Jackson or Scathach would probably take the post. Sounds like Barri would be good walking in the back w/ Quazeem in front of him and then Timur. William would most like be safe in the middle. So I think a marching order of:

Jackson
Argento
Scathach
William
Timur
Quazeem
Barri


Barring any objections, that's how we'll proceed. Other than Jurgi, who is visiting his cousins (apparently he wants no part of investigating the witch's hut) I believe that is everyone.


----------



## scadgrad (Jun 6, 2004)

Scathach has noticed that the trail seems to have had some recent activity. I don't believe there's an actual tracker in the party, but anyone could notice the odd footprint or two once the keen-eyed fey noble points them out. 

How many? What type? When? No one in your group can really say, but for the most part they wore shoes of some sort, though there is the occasional bare human footprint.


----------



## scadgrad (Jun 7, 2004)

*Dm*

Hey Gang,

Not suggesting that a combat is on the horizon, but eventually I will need to have your PCs in a centralized location. If you've not already posted your PC in the Rogue's Gallery thread, than by all means do so. Thanks and back to the action...


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Jun 7, 2004)

*William Fyre, Sorceror 1 and Nevermore, Raven Familiar*

OOC: Sorry I haven't posted recently. Was out of town for a few days and didn't think things would happen so fast over the weekend.

William listens to everyone talk and agrees that they should go see the new house. On the way he asks Nevermore to fly nearby and scout out the area.

OOC: Basically William went along with all the party's plans. As they travel Nevermore takes advantage of his fligh and high spot and listen to keep an eye out for danger from above.


----------



## ferretguy (Jun 7, 2004)

Jackson level 1 fighter

OOC: taking front is quite all right with me!

Walking along the trail with the others behind, Jackson keeps his hand near his sword, prepared for any eventuality.


----------



## scadgrad (Jun 9, 2004)

Finally you spy the little hut. It lies off to the left of the path some fifty yards or so. As you turn down the little lane, the scent of carrion hangs in the air. Evermore who is circiling above caws a challenge to an unkindness of ravens feasting in the yard that surrounds the little shack. They respond in loud caws as you approach. At this distance (maybe 35 yards or so in a thick woods), it's hard to make out exactly what they are feeding on.

Evermore_"Bodies, William, the bodies of men."


----------



## purple knight (Jun 10, 2004)

*Quazeem, Human Monk*

Quazeem will take a look about (using spot) before the party moves into the clearing (not taking more than a standard action to do so), if nothing is noted other than what has been described, he will suggest we move to investigate the bodies before moving to the hut, but will ask Barri and Jackson to keep an eye on the hut while we do so.


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Jun 10, 2004)

*William Fyre, Sorceror 1 and Nevermore, Raven Familiar*

William sticks near the others. Nevermore returns to land on his shoulders and the two move towards the hut, keeping an eye out for anything dangerous looking. They help check over the bodies.


----------



## Vargo (Jun 10, 2004)

*Human Ftr-1 Argento*

Argento lets his chain play out, not whirling, just hanging from his hand as he moves in, covering his companions as they approach the bodies.  He is obviously on alert.  He tries to keep his companions close to him, such that he can reach any enemy that any of them can.


----------



## nameless (Jun 10, 2004)

Scathach also draws his sword and approaches the ravens (unkindness of ravens, or conspiracy of ravens?)


----------



## scadgrad (Jun 10, 2004)

*Dm*

The party moves into the small clearing that surrounds the hut. It's not much larger than 30 yards in diameter or so, the grass and underbrush having been held at bay by some unknown agent. The bodies are strewn about the place as if they had fallen in battle. There are 6 of them that you can see, two of which fell right at the front door which William notices is seriously damaged. The first two bodies that you examine are both human, Hjalmar men, but nothing other than villagers really. They do seem to have decayed quite rapidly though.

Scanning around the site, you see nothing moving other than the ravens who protest loudly as they wing off into the sky

As you pause over the bodies, Argento hears a number of voices coming from inside the hut. It's impossible to make out what they're saying as the language is foreign to your ears and sounds quite odd indeed. Whatever or whoever is making those sounds seem to have heard the caws of the carrion as they lept into the air.



> Do you search/examine/greyhawk the bodies?
> 
> Anyone moving up to the door to investigate?




OOC_Nameless, ur...ummm, I think it's an unkindness of ravens, but it's not exactly my area of expertise 

Guys, please post your characters in the rogues gallery so I can have them all in one spot. Thanks!


----------



## purple knight (Jun 10, 2004)

*Quazeem, Human Monk 1*

Ignoring the bodies for the moment, Quazeem focuses on the door and motions Barri to accompany him to the door.  In a hushed voice to the party: "I suggest we see what is inside the hut before it comes out to see us."  Moving forward with whoever will accompany him and Barri, he readies his mind for combat.


OOC: Signing off for the night gentlemen.


----------



## ferretguy (Jun 10, 2004)

Jackson 1st level fighter human

"I'll support you in this Quazeem, dead men don't speak so I'm sure the others still alive can tell us a tale or two."
 Jackson draws his sword and moves up with the monk prepared to kick in the door if necessary.


----------



## johnsemlak (Jun 10, 2004)

*Timur Yamaltin Rogue 1*

Timur will attempt to move silently to the hut and hide under a window, and listen as carefully has he can, to determine what/who is speaking, how many, and if he can make anything out of their speech.


----------



## scadgrad (Jun 10, 2004)

Timur pads up to one of the two windows, both of which are shuttered. There is one just to the left and another on the left side of the shack. Reasoning that the side window might be closer to whoever, or whatever is in the little shanty, he moves to that window as quietly as he can. There is only silence in the shack now, but there is a very peculiar smell; a scent not unlike a very wet and dirty dog assails your nostrils. It's strong, but not enough to make you wretch, just merely unpleasant. There's something you recall from your childhood, something your father or another older hjlamar relative had told you, but what was it. As you try to recall that distant memory you hear a sound from behind the window. Someone is carefully unlatching the shudders.


Meanwhile Quazeem, Jackson & Barri have moved up to within just a few feet of the door.


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Jun 13, 2004)

*William Fyre, Sorceror 1 and Nevermore, Raven Familiar*

Seeing the others get ready for a fight William gets ready too. He chants the words to a protective spell Nevermore taught him and feels a bit safer when he feels the magical protection take effect.

OOC:
Casting mage armor, just in case.


----------



## scadgrad (Jun 14, 2004)

*Dm*



> A flash of recognition washes over Timur as the creature quickly unlatches the shudders and begins to climb out of the window. A _Groylkyn_, the brutal race of lupine folk that haunt the hjalmari legends of old. Its thick, matted fur and crude garments mark it as a member of this cruel race of heartless carnivores. As the feral-looking beast slips out of the window, it's quite clearly trying to do so silently. Somehow it hasn't detected the presence of the hidden Timur. It drops to the ground and standing only a few paces from Timur, he is surprised at the relative size of the beast. The Groylkyn of legend were twice the height of a man or more. This creature is scarcely larger then Timur. It quietly draws a pair of weapons and takes a step toward the corner of the shack.




OOC_ Timur you're some 15 feet away from this beast, the closest spot you could find to hide. You have surprise if you wish to take a shot...

OOC_William casts Mage Armor


----------



## johnsemlak (Jun 14, 2004)

*Timur Yamaltin Rogue1*

Timur silently nocks an arrow and readys to fire, but waits and watches this strange creature.

_If it attacks a party Member, Timure will immediately fire_.


----------



## purple knight (Jun 15, 2004)

*Quazeem, Human/Monk 1*

OOC: I am assuming that Quazeem does not see/hear the creature coming out of the window.  He will move forward to the door with the group that is with him.  When they reach the door, he will motion Barri to kick it in and be ready to spring in, hopefully surprising whoever is inside.  He assumes the other fighter will know to how best to follow through to suit his fighting style...


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Jun 15, 2004)

*William Fyre, Sorceror 1 and Nevermore, Raven Familiar*

William watches the others get ready and moves to give himself a better position of fire. In his mind he mentally prepares another spell taught to him by Nevermore. In his mind he goes over the words and gestures to magic missile, ready to cast it should the need arise.

OOC:
Moving to get a good position to cast magic missile should the need arise.
Do William and Nevermore spot the Groylkin?


----------



## nameless (Jun 15, 2004)

Scathach (assumedly) sees nothing at the moment except for the cadre of dead warriors, and is relatively indecisive, for once. Sensing a hostile situation, he refrains from calling out; Sidhe blood matters little to the dark races. As silently as he can be, he moves out of sight from the interior of the hut, but keeps the front door in view should the need to pounce arise.


----------



## ferretguy (Jun 15, 2004)

Jackson Human Fighter

Signaling to Barri his readiness to kick in the door with him (2 boots better then one ), He lifts his foot to kick the door off the jamb, slamming it hard into the wooden barrier and moving in to confront those that would cause such death around the house.

OOC: Hoping that Barri helps to kick in door...don't know of beast outside I suppose...Also hope to catch those inside by surprize.


----------



## purple knight (Jun 15, 2004)

*Quazeem, Human Monk 1*

Quazeem will move in behind Berri and Jackson (assuming the door came down) to back them up.  He will also keep an eye on our backs.  In particular, he is going to be looking to see where the rest of the party is as we enter the hut.


----------



## scadgrad (Jun 17, 2004)

As the group moves toward the door, a large wolfish biped lunges through the door, a Groylkyn and at least one more is behind the door.
Timur has the initiative (at 25).


----------



## johnsemlak (Jun 17, 2004)

Timur has a rush of fear and lets his arrow loose (at #1 of course).  He then tries to nock anohter arrow.

OOC: scargrad, are you doing the rolls?


----------



## Vargo (Jun 17, 2004)

*Argento, Human Ftr-1*

On his action, assuming that the tactical situation has not significantly changed, Argento will attempt to trip the enemy nearest to him.  If an enemy has moved within 5' of him, he will take a 5' step back, then trip the enemy.  If he gets an AoO on an enemy, he will trip the enemy.

This is assuming that we're looking at two-legged enemies...  If four legged, he'll use the 5' step + attack instead of trip.


----------



## scadgrad (Jun 17, 2004)

OOC: Yeah, I'll do the rolls. Just tell me what you want to do.

Here's the init:

Timur 25
Jackson 19
William 19
Barri 12
Sneaky Bd Guy 12
Argento 11
Scatach 9
Quazeem 9
Bad Guys at the door 4

Scathach, you were moving to get out of sight when the  creatures came through the door.

Vargo, yes Groylkyn are bipeds. Think man-size gnolls.


----------



## purple knight (Jun 18, 2004)

*Quazeem Human/Monk 1*

Assuming that Barri is going to step up to attach 3 on his action, and Jackson attacks two from where he is at, and Argento leaves the square immediately in front of two and left of Jackson open, Quazeem will move into that square and attack two with a single unarmed strike (+1 to hit, 1d6+1 damage).  I will make this attack a stunning attack, so in addition to the damage, two will have to make a DC 12 Fort save or be stunned for 1 full round (character can’t act, loses any Dexterity bonus to AC, and takes a –2 penalty to AC).

If the square is filled by my turn, I will move around whoever is occupying it and attack from the sqaure to their left, as long as moving into that square will not invoke an AOO.


----------



## ferretguy (Jun 18, 2004)

Jackson Level 1 human Fighter

Seeing the door burst open by the 4 legged beast, Jackson does what any good sword carryin' nothing fearing fighter would do...Hit as hard as possible!

OOC: full attack on opponent 2  +4 to hit d6+2


----------



## scadgrad (Jun 18, 2004)

Timur draws his bow & lets fly with a cloth-yard shaft. It burrows deeply into the chest cavity of the creature (6 pts) and it drops to the ground and twitches horribly. Mortaly wounded, it is no longer a threat.

Jackson advances and slashes at Bad Guy 2, catching him flat footed he manages to land a solid blow (6 pts), but the beast is still up.

Entoning the words for Magic Missile, William strikes at the Groylkyn that Jackson wounded, but the missile only grazes the raging creature (2 pts).


----------



## scadgrad (Jun 18, 2004)

Barri Ironhand steps past Jackson (who had actually moved over to allow an ally to get to the door) and buries his hudan axe into the skull of the flat footed Groylkyn (9pts). Its death spasms are so violent that the big man nearly loses his axe. He spots something inside the hut.

Barri_"The window, there are others inside. Beware, they move toward the side window!"


----------



## scadgrad (Jun 18, 2004)

Argento deftly flips his chain at the legs of the powerful-looking creature who threatens both Jackson & Barri (#2). The chain finds purchase, but the groylkyn is too strong and does not fall.

OOC: Does Scathach or Quazeem wish to move toward the side window during their actions? Or attack #2? 

Current status is bad guys 1 & 3 are down, BG 2 is wounded but angry & ready to strike. There is another groylkyn just inside the door and apparently others moving to exit via the side window. Timur is somewhere near that window, but you haven't seen him.

I'll give Scathach & Quazeem a bit of time to declare different actions if they wish.


----------



## purple knight (Jun 18, 2004)

*quazeem, Human Monk 1*

Figuring that Scatach can probably dish out more damage, Quazeem will move to "finish off" #2.  He will not use stunning fist, but will make a direct strike (1d6+1).


----------



## nameless (Jun 18, 2004)

*Scathach, Sidhe Hexblade*

(OOC: I can't dish out much more than you, actually, Quazeem =D)

Seeing that Quazeem is about to attack the wounded groylkyn, Scathach moves up to help him (Aid Another action to improve his attack roll).


----------



## purple knight (Jun 19, 2004)

*Quazeem, Human Monk 1*

OOC: I did not realize that Nameless.  But thanks for the assist.

With a nod to Scatach, Quazeem strikes at the wounded Groylkyn.


----------



## scadgrad (Jun 19, 2004)

Scathach & Quazeem move in tandem toward the wounded Groylkyn facing Jackson (#2). A nicely executed feint from the sidhe hexblade leaves the creature open to a brutal strike from the Dolemite Monk. The beast falls to the ground in a clump (6 points from Quazeem, putting it at 14 pips total).


----------



## scadgrad (Jun 19, 2004)

*Dm*

Groylkyn actions_

Yet another Groylkyn rushes through the now ruined front door. It engages Barri w/ its twin blades. Crude flint weapons that they are, they swoosh violently through the air; forceful, slashing blows, but none make contact. The scent of urine hangs heavy in the air.

On the side of the shack, 2 more groylkyn slip out the window.

Bottom of the round...


----------



## purple knight (Jun 19, 2004)

*Quazeem, Human monk 1*

OOC: Due to my position in the initiative order, I will wait until a couple of people act before I post my action.


----------



## scadgrad (Jun 19, 2004)

*Dm*

Yeah Derrick, that makes sense considering that both Quazeem & Scathach are considerably down in the init order.

OOC...

For anyone who is interested, I posted a short bit of info on the Groylkyn in the OOC thread.

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1607753#post1607753

I think Timur and Argento (and any other Dort or Hjalmari characters) might know a smattering of this info just from folklore.

Top of Round 2

I need Timur's, Jackson's & William's actions


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Jun 19, 2004)

Spotting a couple more of the creatures coming out of the side window William sprints towards the side of the cottage. As he moves he mutters a few arcane words and a glittering blue bow of force appears in his hands. He draws back the bowstring and fires, launching an arrow of force that flies unneringly towards the monster.

OOC:
Just a fancy way of saying I move to the right and use magic missile to attack Groylkin #5

Remaining spell slots
5/1


----------



## ferretguy (Jun 19, 2004)

As the wounded foe drops via the blows from the monk and Sidhe, Jackson hears the warning of the other foes trying to escape from the side windows. Hearing the movement off to his left he looks to see the Groylkin moving out. Stepping over the dead body, he charges to keep them from escaping.

OOC: if possible charge #5, otherwise move to engage same.


----------



## scadgrad (Jun 19, 2004)

*Dm*

OOC_In the interests of moving things along...

Timur draws his bow and fires at Groylkyn #6 but the creature is moving too fast. It fails to notice the arrow that just whistled by its torn & tattered ear and remains unaware of Timur who is hiding near a bush at the corner of the shack.

Jackson moves and attacks Groylkyn #5, but his blow skips harmlessly off of the filthy leather armor of the foe (rolled a 5).

OOC_I don't think you could charge w/ the corner of the building  & Quazeem in the way.

William releases yet another mystic bolt at #5 but once again only manages to wound it (2 pts). The young sorcerer puts a good bit of distant between himself & the beast, keeping himself out of charge range.

Barri Ironhand swings his hudan axe in a mighty arc and lands a solid blow on the Groylkyn in the doorway (5 pts). It snarls in pain, spittle flying everywhere, yet remains standing.

OOC_Argento, Scathach & Quazeem are up next...Oh and by the way, is anyone using the pattern-welded broadsword?


----------



## purple knight (Jun 19, 2004)

*Quazeem, Human Monk 1*

ooc: Not weilding the bastard sword, obviously.

Quazeem will step up next to Barri and Strike at the one he has wounded (1d6+1, +1 to hit).


----------



## scadgrad (Jun 20, 2004)

Argento moves to engage one of the new threats. He whips the chain at Groylkyn #5 while staying at 10' range. The whip strikes, but once again (rolled a 1) the beast remains standing. In a flash it grabs the spiked chain and jerks violently. Argento, rather than falling toward the foe, releases the chain.

Quazeem  steps up to aid the big Hudan, he feints and plants a deft blow into the matted fur around its throat (OOC_in spite of the slight cover that the doorway is providing). The groylkyn staggers (now at 8 pts total) but roars at the two men standing in front of it.


----------



## purple knight (Jun 20, 2004)

*Quazeem, Human Monk 1*

Quazeem will continue to fight the foe in front of him, assuming he survives the counter attack.


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Jun 20, 2004)

*William Fyre, Sorceror 1*

"Just fall down already"

Once again muttering the arcane words William releases his final magic missile at the beast.

OOC:
Casting magic missile at #5. Moving however I need to to stay at the maximum distance from him.

Spell Slots remaining
5/0


----------



## Vargo (Jun 20, 2004)

*Argento, Human Ftr 1*

OOC: Well, foo.

Argento is no idiot.  Despite his earlier bravado, on his action he whips out the sword and swings at the nearest groylkyn.


----------



## ferretguy (Jun 20, 2004)

Jackson 1st level fighter

Dispite the creatures speed(and twist of fate) allowing it to avoid his blow Jackson continues to attack, knowing that this beast WILL fall to his sword!


----------



## johnsemlak (Jun 20, 2004)

*Timur  Rogue1*


(on his turn) Timur nocks and other arrow and fires at the nearest groylkyn., remaining in the shadows.


----------



## scadgrad (Jun 20, 2004)

*Dm*

OOC_Sorry about that Vargo, but sometimes intelligent foes will "jerk back" occasionally.

I'll wait a bit longer for Nameless to post an action, but if need be I'll just choose a logical action for him to speed the combat along. I hope that you guys are all fine with that. I just do it occasionally so that a combat doesn't take a week to resolve.


----------



## Vargo (Jun 20, 2004)

scadgrad said:
			
		

> OOC_Sorry about that Vargo, but sometimes intelligent foes will "jerk back" occasionally.




OOC: No probs, them's the breaks.


----------



## nameless (Jun 22, 2004)

(OOC: Sorry, I got sent out of town on short notice.)

Scathach sees Argento's distress, and quickly leaps to his aid, hoping to confuse the monster by attacking it from both sides.

[Charge into flanking position on Argento's groylkyn and attack]


----------



## scadgrad (Jun 22, 2004)

OOC: No worries there Nameless...

Scathach moves to flank Groylkyn #5, takes a measured swing with the ancient thinblade, but the creature narrowly dodges the deadly blow (rolled a 6).


----------



## scadgrad (Jun 22, 2004)

*Dm*

The bad guys turn...


Groylkyn # 5 steps forward to engage the now chainless Argento, attacking w/ its crude flint short swords, it swings twice and connects for 5 pts of damage. An angry streak of crimson appears on Argento's left shoulder.

Groylkyn #6 moves to attack Scathach and strikes home w/ a vicious blow to the chest (7 pts of damage).

The enraged creature in the doorway, perhaps angred by the strikes to the throat swings wildly at Quazeem. The agile Dolem man uses the cover of the ruined door and easily avoids the flurry of slahes.

Top of round 3...


----------



## scadgrad (Jun 22, 2004)

Here's the init...

Timur 25
Jackson 19
William 19
Barri 12
Argento 11
Scatach 9
Quazeem 9
Bad Guys

Status:

#5 & #6 are "fresh" 
#4 at the door has 8 pts on him


----------



## johnsemlak (Jun 22, 2004)

Timur fires at the nearest Groyklyn. 

OOC: Can this be a sneak attack?


----------



## scadgrad (Jun 22, 2004)

johnsemlak said:
			
		

> Timur fires at the nearest Groyklyn.
> 
> OOC: Can this be a sneak attack?





Yep, it's a sneak attack because it doesn't know you're behind him (denying him his Dex IIRC). You draw back and strike the Groylkyn squarely between the shoulder blades w/ a well-aimed arrow. It staggers yet remains in the battle (9pts of damage).


----------



## Vargo (Jun 22, 2004)

*Argento, Human Ftr-1*

Argento will take a 5' step to the left, setting up a flank, and smite the groyklyn.


----------



## nameless (Jun 22, 2004)

Half-growling and half-shouting at the groylkyn that wounded him, Scathach utters a foul curse in the Elder language. "You will not live you regret your folly!"

[Shout the threat at the Groylkyn #6, then attack #6. If it survives, give it the Hexblade's Curse as a free action]


----------



## purple knight (Jun 22, 2004)

*Quazeem, Human Monk 1*

Quazeem, hearing the screams of his friends, realizes the groylkyn at the door will soon fall to Barri or Jackson (assuming he has not fallen already by the time Quazeem acts).  Accordingly, he takes a five foot step back and moves toward 5 (this is 30' exactly) and attacks (+1 to hit, 1d6+1).  The corner should give Quazeem 1/2 cover, negating the AOO, but if it doesn't, he will take the AOO anyway, fearing for the safety of his comrades over himself.


----------



## scadgrad (Jun 23, 2004)

Jackson takes measured aim and hacks at the Groylkyn in the doorway. Wounded though the creature is, it darts quickly out of the way of the curved blade. The Balduin sword bites deeply into the wooden frame of the doorway (rolled a 10 which would come close to hitting if not for the cover provided by the doorway) sending shards of pine flying through the air.


OOC_Hey gang, Drakknyte32 brings up an interesting point about the loot that you lot found several days (in game time) ago. Bounce over to the OOC thread and figure out who's got what


----------



## scadgrad (Jun 23, 2004)

*Dm*

OOC_Waiting for William's action...


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Jun 23, 2004)

OOC: Actually I already posted my action quite a while ago. To reiterate I'm casting my last magic missile at Groylkin #5


----------



## johnsemlak (Jun 23, 2004)

*Timur Yamaltin Rogue 1*

Timur curses to himself at the beast's stubbornness for survival, but attempts to remain hidden and prepares to fire again...


----------



## ferretguy (Jun 23, 2004)

Jackson 1st Level Fighter

OOC: Oh thought I was engaged with Grolkin #5...Hmm well I'll go back to #4

Jackson..noting that the beast has been able to avoid the last blow, wrenches his sword free of the door, and tries with a upward slice to disembowel the wounded creature...


----------



## scadgrad (Jun 23, 2004)

A blue bolt of eldritch power streaks by the surprised Argento as William's last _Magic Missile_ strikes home (4pts). The wounded Groylkyn yipes in pain yet remains standing.

Barri Ironhand swings again with his Hudan axe and with a sickening thud, the beast at the door finally drops (rolled an 18). The big Hudan man places a foot on the beast's head to wrench free his axe and then steps over the body into the shack.

Barri_By the Mother's Blood, it reaks in here. Come out you furry whore sons.

Barri's words fall upon deaf ears and there doesn't appear to be any more of the beasts left in the shack.

OOC_Sorry Ferretguy, but I thought you were already at the door. Mea culpa, no harm done though.

Argento moves forward a step and takes measure of the wounded creature (Groylkyn #5 who was hit by the MM), but even with a flank attack (he's now standing opposite of Scathach), the creature avoids the killing blow (rolled a 1).

Scathach feints at the wounded Groylkyn and then slides his thinblade between the beast's ribs (6 pts of damage). It quivers and falls to the ground in a heap.

With only one foe remaining, Quazeem moves to finish off the wounded groylkyn. His blow strikes hard and the beast falls.

The battle is over. The grounds around the witch's shack are now littered with bodies. The crows will surely feast well this day.


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Jun 23, 2004)

*William Fyre, Sorceror 1 and Nevermore, Raven Familiar*

William stands and looks at the corpses of the creatures that had just attacked them. A large force had just attacked and he and his friends had wiped them out in seconds. Maybe Nevermore was right about being a hero.

"Wow. That was amazing. Did you see that? It was just like bam, boom, smash and we wiped them out. And I helped."


----------



## Vargo (Jun 23, 2004)

Drakknyte32 said:
			
		

> William stands and looks at the corpses of the creatures that had just attacked them. A large force had just attacked and he and his friends had wiped them out in seconds. Maybe Nevermore was right about being a hero.
> 
> "Wow. That was amazing. Did you see that? It was just like bam, boom, smash and we wiped them out. And I helped."




Argento moves to recover his chain.  He looks somewhat sheepish about the whole thing, and his usually brash manner is somewhat cowed.


----------



## johnsemlak (Jun 23, 2004)

*Timur Yamaltin Rogue1*

Timur steps out of the shadows, and put's his weapons away.

He goes to the nearest Groylkyn and searches it, searching for any signs of their origins.  He then peers inside a window into the building.


----------



## purple knight (Jun 24, 2004)

*Quazeem, Human Monk 1*

Quazeem will trust Timur to search the bodies and moves into the dwelling.   Looking for clues as to how long the things have been here and trying to determine the fate of the wise woman.


----------



## ferretguy (Jun 24, 2004)

Jackson fighter Level 1

Not being the most observant human being, Jackson deceides to also take a look through the cabin for any sign of the supposed seer...


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Jun 24, 2004)

*William Fyre, Sorceror 1 and Nevermore, Raven Familiar*

William and Nevermore get to work checking out the corpses, both human and groylkin, looking for any identifying objects or valubles. William looks a little green at first but manages to recover after a bit. Nevermore spends as much time plucking out choice morsels as it does looking for shiny objects. 

Once they are done with that the join the others in looking over the cottage.


----------



## scadgrad (Jun 26, 2004)

*Dm*

Searching among the numerous bodies around the shack yields the following info & items:

among the personal effects of the 2 largest Groylkyn
160 gps worth of coins, the majority in sp; all in a strange mint that you've never seen until now.

from the various slain groylkyn
6 worn suits of leather armor, smelly & a bit ill-suited for humans
12 worn flint groylkyn blades (count as short swords, just heavier)

All of the Groylkyn are poorly equipped and their ears show serious damage, presumably from fighting. They possess no items that would suggest a tribal association nor anything that might reveal where they came from.

The human bodies lying around are in advance states of decay, though they smell strongly of urine. They appear to be the bodies of villagers since their gear and clothing is very simple. No items of worth are found on their person.

Award yourselves 225eps each for that encounter.


----------



## scadgrad (Jun 26, 2004)

*Dm*

In the shack

A percursory search of the ramsacked shack is difficult (imagine the worst men's room you've ever encountered in your life) for those w/ low constitutions. Other than the fact that the placed has been thoroughly searched by the groylkyn (and perhaps others), you find little, other than the bruised, headless body of a woman. You would guess that in life she might have been in her 40s or 50s, but her body has been ravaged by decay. A strange ragged wound sits high on her chest, near her clavicle. It reminds you in fact of a ruin or glyph.


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Jun 26, 2004)

*William Fyre, Sorceror 1 and Nevermore, Raven Familiar*

William finishes up his search of the bodies. Unfortunately they had come across nothing that could identify the creatures. Still it wasn't a total waste of time, Nevermore had created quite a large pile of strange coins. Even if they weren't a clue they would help fund the expedition.

William joins the others in the cabin. After a search reveals nothing but a corpse with a mark on it William decides to cast detect magic to see if it was magical.

OOC: Adding the coins to the party loot. Not adding the armor or blades since William wouldn't take them. If someone wants to take them let me know and I'll add them in.


----------



## scadgrad (Jun 27, 2004)

Nothing inherently magical in the dwelling catches your eyes. However, percursory glance of some of the other items collected reveals a very slight dweomer emitting from the groylkyn blades. It is very faint, but all 6 of them do appear to possess some degree of enchantment.


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Jun 27, 2004)

William looks at the flint blades again with his newly enhanced sight.

"Hey guys, these flint blades are enchanted with something."


----------



## johnsemlak (Jun 27, 2004)

*Timur Yamaltin Rogue1*

Phew!  I I've probably been to every toilet in every seedy tavern in Hajavik and many other places, but I've never ecountered such a foul-smalling hole.  What in tarnation were these accursed beasts doing here?  

This place reeks of evil doings, my lads.


----------



## scadgrad (Jun 27, 2004)

*Dm*

Barri Ironhand_"Aye, Timur, these beasts mark this hut like wolves; scavenging I'd wager, though they found only their deaths in the bargain."

Barri kicks a bit of debris out of his way, having nearly stumbled over the ruined form of an old chair, he looks over to where Quazeem is examining a few persoanl effects. 

"So Dolem man, the witch Rava Sihn is gone on to the Mother, by who's hands though we can not say. Where will your wanderings lead us now?"

Hearing William's comments about the blades Barri snorts as he leaves the shack and steps into the yard, "Bah, Groylkyn don't have magic boy. They just have hunger and a foul disposition to boot. They're no more capable of magic than fomorii. Timur, your people are hjalmar, tell him."  

OOC_Timur probably knows a bit about the Groylkyn, check out the info in the OOC thread and role-play accordingly


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Jun 27, 2004)

*William Fyre, Sorceror 1 and Nevermore, Raven Familiar*

"I didn't say that the Groylkins had anything to do with it, I just said the weapons had magic of some sort in them. Magesight doesn't lie."

...

"At least I don't think it does. Nevermore, is magesight wrong sometimes?"

"No, the only things that could alter magic vision is other magic. If you see something with your magesight, then the magic is there."

"As to where the magic came from is the question we should be asking. Perhaps it came from the witch and the Groylkins looted them from her. Or perhaps they recieved the blades by someone who wanted the witch killed. Either way I doubt we will find more clues here. There is a possibility that someone in the village will know their make, however. I would recommend asking there."


----------



## johnsemlak (Jun 27, 2004)

*Timur Rogue1*

I do not know that the Groyklin use magic, but they are a strange and confusing race, and who know's what evil force is using these creatures to their own end?


Timur goes to examine the body of the woman, and tries to determine the cause of her injuries

These beasts are known to be cannibals, savage animals, that much I know.


----------



## purple knight (Jun 27, 2004)

*Quazeem, Human Monk 1*

Quazeem, responding to Barri: Good question, Northman.  All I can hope for is that there will be some clue here regarding my uncle.  A fool's hope maybe, but its all I have.  

For now, I suggest we look into the death of this wise woman, if indeed that is who this poor corpse is.  I am intrigued by the enchanted weapons.  It does seem odd that each of these savages would be armed with any type of enchantment.  I suspect a guiding hand behind their actions.

Quazeem will examine the currency, attempting a knowledge, geography check to see if he can determine where the currency is from (know, geography, +7).


----------



## scadgrad (Jun 27, 2004)

*Dm*

Timur searches over the body of the witch Rava Sihn. It is an unpleasant task, but a necessary one. Clearly she was brutalized by a number of bludgeoning attacks as her body is riddled with deep bruises. There is also a deep wound just above the left clavicle where a slashing weapon delivered what must have been a killing blow. It appears that the head was removed after combat as the wound is very clean. A quick jaunt back into the shack, followed by a search of the area where the body was lying revals a large gash in the floor. Likely this is the evidence of the beheading. Embedded in that long scar on the floor is the smallest bit of flint.

OOC_Joinkys Scooby a clue  Seriously though, the party is only a mere 5 minutes or so after combat. It would take some time to "Greyhawk" the shack to see if the previous "searchers" had missed anything.

Quazeem handles the coins briefly, examining the mint. They are not particularly old, but the mark of Malog is upon them. These coins will not trade well here in the Hjalmar lands, but other folk in Necrovidia will readily accept them. The coin is very pure, a twisted paradox given the malice in the hearts of those that created them.


----------



## johnsemlak (Jun 27, 2004)

*Timur Rogue1*

Timur gasps as he analyzes the mutilated body of the witch.  

He points to her clavicle and says: Looksy here, here's what did her in.

Timur stands up, takes time to concentrate in the disgusting shack, and begins a proper search, looking for any mroe clues of this mysterious events.  Aloud, to himself but audibly, Timur wonders how a witch who mastered the arcane arts would have allowed herself to be overcome by these animals.


----------



## Vargo (Jun 27, 2004)

*Argento, Human Ftr 1*

Argento picks up one of the swords.  Turning to William, he says "Perhaps the swords will give us a clue towards where they came from.  I do have some skill as a smith, perhaps I might spot something in the make that would give us a better idea of where they came from."  He takes some time, and inspects a sword for any sign of where the sword might have come from.

OOC: Craft (Weaponsmithing) check


----------



## scadgrad (Jun 27, 2004)

Argento_ The swords are very well crafted, in fact, you don't recall seeing flint so well rendered. To your skilled eyes they seem unusually hard and resistent to chipping. Either the smith who made them had a source of unusually high quality flint, or the enchantment that William has detected is the source for this unusual resiliency.

Timur_ I would assume that others will pitch in to help you as you begin a metciulous search of the dwelling. After 45 minutes have elapsed you find signs on the outside of the side shudder, that someone had deftly "worked" the locking mechanism rendering it useless. A secret stash of elixirs is discovered as well. There are 4 identical ceramic vials and 2 of slightly different design.


----------



## ferretguy (Jun 28, 2004)

Jackson 1st level Human fighter

Helping the rest with the search, Jackson also looks at the blades handled by the Grolkin. Well, don't know much about these blades or Grolkin...but these critters are either getting better orginized or they've got some help. Whole group of these critters with magic weapons speaks ill for the rest of this area.


----------



## purple knight (Jun 28, 2004)

*Quazeem, Human Monk 1*

Quazeem sets out to help search the room.  He is particularly concerned with finding any written documents, perhaps a book or scroll.  I am hoping there may be some type of journal that may have written record of his Uncle.


----------



## scadgrad (Jun 28, 2004)

*Dm*

Try as he might, Quazeem finds nothing of value, no written records, no notes, dairy,few if any herbs, reagents or the like that one would expect to find in a witch's abode. The place has been carefully looted inspite of its messy appearance.

Barri looks at Jackson and nods"Perhaps the magic of the blades aided them in slaying this woman and have no other effect."  He pokes at one of the bodies of the fallen Groylkyn w/ his axe, "these fell easy enough to our blades and William's sorcery. I would think that travelers in the area if lightly armed might be vulnerable though." The Northman w/ the braided locks removes his helm, wiping the sweat from his brow he looks over to the rotting bodies of the villagers. A few of the boldest crows have returned to their feast. "For carnivores, they seemed to have left a great deal of meat on the ground."  Turning to Timur, Barri querries "Why would they have left these to the birds and worms?"


----------



## johnsemlak (Jun 28, 2004)

*Timur Rogue 1*

Timur nods to Barri


True, 'dat is a mystery.  

These beasts must have been under someone's orders.


----------



## purple knight (Jun 29, 2004)

*Quazeem, Human Monk 1*

per Scadgrad: "Quazeem handles the coins briefly, examining the mint. They are not particularly old, but the mark of Malog is upon them. These coins will not trade well here in the Hjalmar lands, but other folk in Necrovidia will readily accept them. The coin is very pure, a twisted paradox given the malice in the hearts of those that created them."

Perhaps we should look to the lands of Necrovidia for the person behind these Groylkins.  Or maybe someone recently returned from traveling in those lands.  It seems the purpose of these creatures was to kill this woman and then remain and attack any who sought her out.  It would also appear that someone has taken the woman's head, perhaps as a trophy, but I would suspect more likely to serve as proof that the deed was done.

When the rest of you were in the village, did anyone note any recent travelers from Necrovidia?


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Jun 29, 2004)

OOC:
How long does it look like the body has been dead? Freshly killed, a few hours old, a few days old, or longer?


----------



## scadgrad (Jun 29, 2004)

*Dm*



			
				purple knight said:
			
		

> per Scadgrad: "Quazeem handles the coins briefly, examining the mint. They are not particularly old, but the mark of Malog is upon them. These coins will not trade well here in the Hjalmar lands, but other folk in Necrovidia will readily accept them. The coin is very pure, a twisted paradox given the malice in the hearts of those that created them."
> 
> Perhaps we should look to the lands of Necrovidia for the person behind these Groylkins.  Or maybe someone recently returned from traveling in those lands.  It seems the purpose of these creatures was to kill this woman and then remain and attack any who sought her out.  It would also appear that someone has taken the woman's head, perhaps as a trophy, but I would suspect more likely to serve as proof that the deed was done.
> 
> When the rest of you were in the village, did anyone note any recent travelers from Necrovidia?




OOC_I believe the good Quazeem has mispoke himself as the party is currently IN Necrovidia. I believe you mean Malog. What I meant about "other folk in Necrovidia" is that in the Hudan-controled ports along the coast, or in the Balduin-controled grasslands that lie to the east.

Assuming that...

No, no sign of travelers from the East has been seen. Not surprising given that both parties (remember that originally, the group arrived in this area in 2 separate groups) moved into this are from the northern coast which is controled by the Hudan. The Hudan do not get along w/ the Balduin at all, and since most Mhalogei are very similar in appearance to their Balduin cousins, it's unlikely their presence would be missed, at least not by Barri.

William_Quite likely several days, but surprisingly the corpses in the yard look to be far more decayed. Perhaps being outdoors caused the bodies to rot quicker, though one or two on the side, near the window have been almost entirely consumed by scavengers.


----------



## purple knight (Jun 30, 2004)

*Quazeem, Human Monk 1*

OOC: Meant Malog.  Sorry.

Was I correct in assuming the head was not to be found?


----------



## scadgrad (Jun 30, 2004)

As you say, the head has been removed. No doubt a trophy or the like.

What does the party want to do now?


----------



## purple knight (Jul 1, 2004)

*Quazeem, Human Monk 1*

Quazeem: I realize we do not have a woodsman among us, but perhaps we should search the surrounding area, just in case there is anything important.  There may be other bodies, after all.

If we don't find anything, then I suppose we should return to town.  I, for one, intend to investigate this murder.  This lady had information that is important to me, and it is possible that the killer made off with something that may have the information I seek.


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Jul 1, 2004)

*William Fyre, Sorceror 1 and Nevermore, Raven Familiar*

"I agree with Quazeem. Let's check the woods out quickly and then head to town. It seems the most likely place to have any clues."


----------



## purple knight (Jul 1, 2004)

*Quazeem, Human Monk 1*

OOC: Okay, lets move with spiral search pattern delta-one.  

Quazeem: Thanks, William.  Lets start by trying to find any other paths leading out of this clearing.  Even a game trail may be important, so keep a sharp eye out.  

Saying this, Quazeem begins to search around the clearing.  Search +1/Spot +6.


----------



## scadgrad (Jul 3, 2004)

*Dm*

OOC_Spiral Search Pattern Delta 1 LMAO!!!

After searching the area for aproximately thirty minutes or so, the group does indeed stumble across a worn trail. It seems to head in the same general direction, as the path that you followed from the village (ie to the west).


----------



## johnsemlak (Jul 3, 2004)

*Timur Rogue1*

Good Eye, Quazeem, wonder where this path goes?


----------



## ferretguy (Jul 3, 2004)

Jackson Level 1 fighter

Sighting down the rough hewn path through the forest, Jackson starts down The best way to find out my friends, is to travel upon it...


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Jul 3, 2004)

*William Fyre, Sorceror 1 and Nevermore, Raven Familiar*

William starts to follow the others walking down the trail.

"I just hope we don't run into any more baddies. I've already used up my powerful spells for the day."

"You have not yet seen your true power William. In time you will be able to cast spells that will slay scores of such minor pests at once. When you have gained the ability to destroy a city with a thought, then you will have gained your legacy. For now you may practice such minor cantrips, but in time..."

Nevermore continues preaching the virtues of William's sorcery as they walk. William, having heard it all many times before, ignores the bird and keeps his attention on the path, looking for anything unusual.


----------



## scadgrad (Jul 3, 2004)

*Dm*

The party moves into the woods following the well-worn game trail. I would assume that the party will adopt the same marching order as before:

Jackson
Argento
Scathach
William
Timur
Quazeem
Barri

The woods are heavy here. Thick stands of hemlock and spruce dominate the forest rising high into the air. There are occasional hardwoods as well, masive oaks and robust maples stand among the other giant trees. You've walked cautously for some time now, perhaps half an hour, searching the trail as you move along. You continue to walk and soon hear the sound of running water, perhaps the spring that you had heard about. Here along the trail, you notice strange clumps of scarlet mushrooms that dot the forest floor. You hear a sound that reminds you of the sound of laughter, as if a group of young girls were sharing a bit of gossip somewhere nearby.


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Jul 3, 2004)

*William Fyre, Sorceror 1 and Nevermore, Raven Familiar*

William stops when he hears the laughter. He whispers to the others

"Hold on you guys, someones up ahead. Nevermore, go check it out."

Nevermore takes wing and goes to see who the voices up ahead belong to.


----------



## Vargo (Jul 4, 2004)

*Argento, Human Ftr 1*

"Someone, or something..." mutters Argento.  "This place has the smell of feyish mischief to me."

He keeps his chain at the ready, but not obviously so.


----------



## ferretguy (Jul 4, 2004)

Jackson 1st Level fighter

Noting the sound of laughter, Jackson does keep an eye out for where the girlish sounds of merryment are coming from. " I know nothing of the fey...but a little laughter never hurt anyone, perhaps they take amusement of our lack of woodcraft..."


----------



## purple knight (Jul 4, 2004)

*Quazeem, Human Monk 1*

Aye, but more likely they laugh at our lack thereof.  Does anyone know what these strange mushrooms are?  We do not have such forests in my homeland and I am a bit out of my element here. 

William, have a care sending your bird off into danger so readily.


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Jul 4, 2004)

*Nevermore, Raven Familiar*

Nevermore sends a sharp glance at the monk.

"I am not just some mere bird. I am a familiar, a creature of sorcery and power. And I have a name. Next time you talk about me call me Nevermore."

Satisfied he has properly shown his avian arrogance Nevermore flies off to see what the laughter is. He does take the monks advice however and tries to look natural and unsuspicious.


----------



## purple knight (Jul 5, 2004)

*Quazeem, Human Monk 1*

You know, William, Raven is considered a delicacy in the lands of Dolem.  I personally know several particularly tasty recipes, particularly for those birds that bring their own sauce.


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Jul 5, 2004)

William smirks at Quazeems comment.

"I don't think you want to eat him, you don't know where he's been. But I've considered using him as a practice target for my spellcasting more than once. Anything to get him to shut up."

"Unfortunately I really can't do that. He's the only one who is able to teach me how to use my magick. And annoying as he is, he does come in handy every once in a while."


----------



## scadgrad (Jul 7, 2004)

*Dm*

Barri Ironhand_"Indeed the mushrooms are of a variety that I have not seen before. If the fey are near we might be best advised to backtrack. Their magic is strong and they can be vengeful if angered."

OOC_William, you get a sense of "Danger" from your empathic link w/ Nevermore.

The party is no more than 50 yards or so from what must be the aforementioned spring.

Do you advance? Move back?


----------



## johnsemlak (Jul 7, 2004)

*Timur Rogue 1*

_Timur wishes that dumb bird would shut up_

I say we go around that place; it seems to be cursed somehow


----------



## purple knight (Jul 7, 2004)

*Quazeem, Human Monk 1*

Perhaps we should go around, as Timur says.  However, I can't help but think that the spring may hold answers.  The towns people seemed to think that the spring was related to the witch's power in some way.  It could have been the reason she was killed.


----------



## scadgrad (Jul 8, 2004)

*Dm*

Barri_"Hmmm, are the Sidhe not the Nobles of the Fey? Surely the words of Scathach would be heard if these are indeed faerie kin." The big man strokes his bearded chin and casts a glance back at the Sidhe hexblade.

OOC_We'll give Nameless an opportunity to chime in here since the consensus of the party is that this might be a possible "fey encounter."


----------



## scadgrad (Jul 8, 2004)

*Dm*

double post, please ignore...


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Jul 9, 2004)

*William Fyre, Sorceror 1*

William frowns at the sense of danger from Nevermore and sends his own emotions through the link, urging his familiar to be cautious and return quickly. Then he turns to the others.

"I would be careful about moving forward. Nevermore felt danger from whatever is up ahead and their may be things other than the fay in this forest. Likewise it may be something not easy to get around. I think we should wait until he returns and hear from him just what is up ahead."


----------



## purple knight (Jul 9, 2004)

*Quazeem, Human Monk 1*

Quazeem: I agree with William, but lets step off the trail and be prepared just in case the bird brings back some company.  

With that, Quazeem steps off the trail and trys to take some cover.  He readies his sling and looks off in the direction Nevermore flew in (Spot +6).


----------



## ferretguy (Jul 9, 2004)

Jackson lvl 1 fighter

"Being off the trail would interfere with my swing, I'll await here" Jackson growls awaiting the ravens return.


----------



## scadgrad (Jul 9, 2004)

*Dm*

OOC_Not sure if Nameless has dropped out or not since he's not posted in about 2 weeks. I'll run him in NPC mode for a while I guess...

Nevermore returns to William's shoulder without incident. From his limited ability to convey exactly what he has seen (Core RB I p 53), you can only guess at the hidden threat. You get a sense that there are mutiple figures hiding among the trees ahead, perhaps as many as 6 or so. They seem agitated at the very least, but what they are is anyone's guess.

Scathach raises his voice toward the woods ahead_"Amyltyh'n nor fion do Scathach. Harryr go shoonath an' danni yaryth."

There is a bit of silence in response to his words, and then a gruff sounding male voice answers back in the ancient tongue of the fae. The hidden voice seems loud, even boisterous. Hearing the reply, Scathach quips a quick retort, an impish smile forming on his delicate face.

"Does anyone have any wine? It's either that or Jackson or the Northman should avail themselves of a solid length of oak. I suspect our rowdy friends ahead might be playing the part of paramours and wish to display their masculinity. They are Seelie court kin, but so far removed from the court that they seem disinclined to observe the proper etiquette. Of course I would give them satisfaction myself, but these rustics are beneath my station."

The sidhe pauses for a moment, and then replies again in his native tongue. Another brief exchange with the hidden belligerents and the sidhe sets his thin lips and shakes his head. "They seem pretty emphatic. We could retreat I suppose, but bribing them with strong drink or having a go at quarterstaffs seems our only other option short of slaying them outright, which isn't really an option. I would wager that the speaker is a faun, but who or what their champion might be is beyond me."


----------



## purple knight (Jul 9, 2004)

*Quazeem, Human Monk 1*

Alas, I do not have wine upon my person.  I doubt I am as skilled as Barri or Jackson here, but I do have some limited training with a quarterstaff.


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Jul 11, 2004)

OOC: I think you missed one of the raven familiars special abilities. In addition to a +3 to appraise checks (which I forgot about actually) they get the ability to speak one language of it's master's choice as a supernatural ability, Nevermore's language is common. That's how nevermore has been talking to everyone so far  .

IC:
"No wine I'm afraid, I can't afford it. And I have only the barest training with a quarterstaff."


----------



## ferretguy (Jul 11, 2004)

Jackson level 1 fighter

"Although it is not my weapon of choice I can use a quarterstaff as well as any, especially if is our only way to get past...damn...would rather get past with wine, alot more of a friendly way to do it..."Jackson smiles "Hmm, beating their pick may get me a pick of the fey woman...sounds fun"


----------



## johnsemlak (Jul 11, 2004)

*Timur Human Rogue*

"Hmm, I drank the last of my booz in in town; didn't bring any along.  Too bad, I could use a drink myself right now."


----------



## purple knight (Jul 11, 2004)

*Quazeem, Human Monk 1*

Quazeem, smiling sarcasticly: Well, I think we have learned a valuable lesson here.  Next time we go out, we need to worry more with wine and less with the trifle things like weapons and armor.


----------



## scadgrad (Jul 11, 2004)

OOC_You're absolutely right Drakknyte 32. By the Gods, the bird can talk! I missed that small line of copy w/ the subscripts. Plus, I don't think anyone has ever chose a familiar in my campaigns other than the ubiquitous Toad. 

Thanks for pointing that out. To clarify things Nevermore would have seen 4 creatures w/ shaggy fur on their legs & cloven hooves where their feet should be. They were trying to remain hidden, but raven's have very acute eyesight 

Barri and Jackson search around the surrounding woods and quickly find a suitable looking tree. A few swift blows from the hudan axe and some trim work with Jackson's knife yields a very formidable looking quarterstaff.

Jackson gives it a few test swings as the party advances toward the spring. The woods become more clear as you proceed, and before you a small waterful spills into a pool of water perhaps 45 feet across. It appears to be quite deep. The pool narrows at a point some 30 yards from the small waterfall and the stream continues over small boulders winding its way deeper into the forest.

Between you and the spring is a rather nasty looking creature, clearly a faun or satyr as they are named by some. He gestures in a menacing fashion with his staff and shouts out an unintelligible challenge in the fey tongue. There are 3 other creature standing nearby, one of them drinking liberally from a wineskin. The drinker casually cuffs one of his fellows in the face, apparently refusing to share the contents of the wineskin. You see no sign of the source of the female voices that you heard earlier.

Jackson strides boldly forward to meet his inebriated opponent. The creature flashes a wicked-looking grin, looks over both of his shoulders and lowers his staff to his side. Pointing to his beared chin he grunts, "Imb'nyrryth agyll scallfyr."

OOC_Jackson it would appear that you have the initiative. What is you current HPs?


----------



## ferretguy (Jul 12, 2004)

OOC: well takin' a look at whats gone on in the past Jackson's still at full (12 hit points) with an AC:15 without his shield.. Attack bonus with quarterstaff...+3

Jackson comes walking toward the hairy fey creature, twirling the staff with both hands "So Scathach, what did he say? Also convey to my opponent that the large welts I'll leave on his head may help his appearance, it definitly can't hurt..."


----------



## purple knight (Jul 13, 2004)

*Quazeem, Human Monk 1*

As Jackson prepares to fight, Quazeem is going to keep an eye on the remaining Satyrs.  His focus will be on them rather than the fight between Jackson and thier champion.

OOC: Go get 'im Jackson.


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Jul 13, 2004)

William sits back and watches. He'd like to help out somehow, but his one defensive spell had already been used up for the day. Instead he casts the detect magic cantrip to see if any of the creatures had magic.

Spells:
3/0


----------



## johnsemlak (Jul 17, 2004)

*timur   human rogue*

Timur immediately nocks an arrow and fires at the faun close to Jackson.


----------



## ferretguy (Jul 17, 2004)

As the arrow passes by Jackson he jumps aside "What In Hell?????" taking a side stance to keep his opponent in view and to see where the arrow came from...

OOC: What are you doing Johnsemlak??


----------



## johnsemlak (Jul 18, 2004)

ferretguy said:
			
		

> As the arrow passes by Jackson he jumps aside "What In Hell?????" taking a side stance to keep his opponent in view and to see where the arrow came from...
> 
> OOC: What are you doing Johnsemlak??











*OOC:*


Doh!  I'm sorry, I misread the situation above, my bad.  The talk above about initiative, current hps, etc. put me in a much more combat mode

DM, may I alter my action above to say that Timur watches Jackson and the faun cautiously and suspiciously (he doen'st like these fey creatures).

Again, DM and Ferretguy, I apologize for the mis-RPing.


----------



## ferretguy (Jul 18, 2004)

OOC: no problem my friend...just got a little worried


----------



## purple knight (Jul 18, 2004)

*Quazeem, Human Monk 1*

OOC: Quazeem makes a mental note never to act suspicious around Timur.


----------



## scadgrad (Jul 19, 2004)

OOC_Holy smokes there Timur! You've got a hair trigger set on that bow don't you 

Scathach_"Lay into him Jackson, as your companion I take considerable umbarge at the great insult he has heaped upon your birth mother, but I'll wait until after you've dropped him before translating lest your rage unbalance you."

Jackson lands a satisfying "crack" on the chin of the boastful lout and the battle is joined in earnest. Both opponents spin and whirl about in the leaves of the clearing, with Jackson landing a substantial number of blows against his inebriated foe. But striking this smelly creatures is like striking one of the trees that sit in silent witness to the struggle. Solid blows have only the slightest effect and the outcome becomes clear as the tough woodland creature lands a lucky blow just above Jackson's left ear. The brave young warrior falls to the leaves in a clump (15 hps_all non-lethal damage).

The exhausted victor barks something out to your group which your friend the sidhe quickly translates.

Scathach_"Someone help me with Jackson." Moving over to the groggy young man, Scathach grabs his arm and with Quazeem's assitance, they begin to drag Jackson away from the clearing. This way is barred to us for now. With wine or any other spirits, we may treat with them in time, but to linger any longer would be dangerous. I'm sure there are females of some sort near by, and these idiots take us for rival suitors

OOC_I'm assuming the party will move a ways back up the trail?

OOC_Sorry for the long delay lads. Summer semester is drawing to an end & things got incredibly crazy w/ tests, advisings students, meetings, etc.


----------



## purple knight (Jul 19, 2004)

*Quazeem, Human Monk 1*

OOC: Just to clarify, can we continue up the trail, or is the Faerie Orgy totally blocking our way leaving our only option to be the way we came.

Also, Quazeem asks William if he knows if these creaturs (the Satyrs) possess anytype of DR that can only be overcome by magic.  I think that would be a knowledge Arcana question.

OOOOC: If the bird starts up with me, he gets a stunning fist.


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Jul 21, 2004)

William looks at Quazeem with puzzlement in his eyes.

"Magical resistance? Er, I dunno. I've never seen one of them before. Scathach, do you know if they are resistant to something?"

OOC:
William has no ranks in Knowledge: Arcana and 8 intelligence. You would be better off asking pretty much any other member of the party that question  . Remember he's just some poor dumb farmer's kid that suddenly got magical powers.


----------



## scadgrad (Jul 21, 2004)

OOC_It's understandable that Quazeem would confuse William w/ a wizard since they've only known each other for a day or so. AFAICT, this party is lacking in Knowledge Arcana, though actually Knowledge Nature would be more appropriate in this situtation.

Scathach shakes his head_"I'm sorry friends, but I can only speculate. Fauns are notoriously tough and it would not surprise me if they did possess some innate resistence. Either way, it didn't exactly seem a fair fight. Jackson was clearly the superior combatant and should have won handily."

Barri shakes his head in agreement and looks back to the south_"I believe we could skirt around the faerie glade if we need to. As a boy in Nur Bereleth I often hunted game in woods such as these so I doubt we'd lose our way. Unless I'm mistaken the original path that we followed to the witches hovel lies in that direction." The big man gestures with his axe toward the south and then looks back in the direction of the pool. "It's possible that the spring that the villagers mentioned is actually upstream from this fey-touched pool. I would imagine the villagers would have mentioned it otherwise since peasants are notoriously fearful of the fey."

OOC_It looks like your choices are to barge right through the glade satyrs be damned, sneak around as Barri suggests or even head back through the woods toward the original trail, or return to the witches hovel.


----------



## purple knight (Jul 22, 2004)

*Quazeem, Human Monk 1*

My apologies, William.  

I suggest we return to the trail and continue up it a bit, I am curious as where the trail goes to, after all.


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Jul 22, 2004)

"If the rest of you want to we can go on but I would prefer having a chance to rest. I've used up most of my spells for the day and I feel vulnerable without them. A couple of you look slightly the worse for wear as well."


----------



## purple knight (Jul 22, 2004)

*Quazeem, Human Monk 1*

I don't think it a good idea to camp here so close to this group of Fey.  I find thier rampant immorality distasteful and do not feel it would be particularly safe to stay near them.  Likewise, I don't think anyone would relish staying in the Witch's cabin having been so fouled by the Groylkn.  Lets move just a bit further up the trail and perhaps look for a suitable camping area, and pray that there is no rain.

OOC: Quazeem's camping gear consists of a blanket, a bedroll, flint and steel, his traveler's clothing, and 2 days iron rations.  I am not sure how the rest of the party is equipped for an overnight stay in the woods.


----------



## Vargo (Jul 22, 2004)

*Argento, Human Ftr 1*

"I, too, do not think it would be safe to camp too close to the fey either.  I'm a little worried about our wounds as well, but I'm also worried that we'll lose the trail of the Groklyn if we stray too far..."


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Jul 23, 2004)

*William Fyre, Sorceror 1 and Nevermore, Raven Familiar*

OOC: William has a bedroll, field rations, and a waterskin. Not the best camping gear. How far are we from the village?

"I don't want to lose the trail either but it won't do us much good if we stumble onto the groylkin and are too worn out to fight. If it would help any I could get Nevermore to fly ahead and keep looking while we rest. He might grumble alot about doing it but he would do it. And flying he could cover a lot more ground then we could."


----------



## scadgrad (Jul 23, 2004)

*DM_Catching everyone up...*

OOC_So, the party is somewhat "chewed up" and I'm suspecting that y'all would like to rest. Given that, here's a simple map. It would take maybe 6 hours total to hike back through the woods to Abjanzl (moving back toward the west on the brown path, remember, you're a bit slowed w/ Jackson). Another option would be to push on toward the ruined tower/keep. Decide where you want to camp & I'll pick the story up there.


----------



## purple knight (Jul 24, 2004)

*Quazeem, Human Monk 1*

OOC: Where is this "ruined tower/keep" at?


----------



## johnsemlak (Jul 24, 2004)

*Timur*

"Abjanzl is probably a bit far.  The ruins of that keep shouldn't be much further.  Let's head for that and make camp".


----------



## purple knight (Jul 24, 2004)

*Quazeem, Human Monk 1*

Quazeem: What the hell, to the ruins it is.  You must be rubbing off on me, Northman.


----------



## scadgrad (Jul 24, 2004)

*Dm*

I didn't think it appropriate to show the ruined keep on the map since you have not been there yet. Presumably, the original path (the one you turned off from to walk a hundred yards or so & get to the witch's former abode) would have led you across a spring and then eventually to the ruined tower. Given the original description from the villagers & the hardship of carrying Jackson (who's still quite groggy), it might take you another 2 hours or so. That's considering a backtrack to get to the original path, and then moving on to the east toward the tower. Another option might be to follow the "woodland trail" that your now on by way of circling around the fey-haunted pool and presumably picking up the trail again on the other side.

Unless I hear an objection (and I'll wait a bit), the party will backtrack & then head back to the east on the original path w/ the hopes of finding the ruined tower.


----------



## purple knight (Jul 24, 2004)

*Quazeem, Human Monk 1*

OOC: I vote for the backtrack since we don't have any real "woodsy-type" characters in the group.


----------



## scadgrad (Jul 24, 2004)

OOC_Actually, Barri as a Brb has max ranks in survival. It's not exactly the same as Tracking, but IMO makes him at the very least competent in a woodland setting. Overall though the backtrack should be less risky I suppose.


----------



## purple knight (Jul 24, 2004)

*Quazeem, Human Monk 1*

OOC: You know me, Tony, forward is always better than backwards.

Quazeem: If you feel confident in your ability to lead us through the woods, Northman, I would be willing to follow.


----------



## ferretguy (Jul 25, 2004)

His head swimming and sore from the lucky blow, Jackson will just do his best to keep up. Thinking to himself _Hmm, I knew I had the better of that fey, Perhaps one day I will get a rematch and the end will be different....perhaps I should of struck lower..._


----------



## scadgrad (Aug 2, 2004)

*Dm*

Barri is as good as his word and in spite of his size, he makes his way through the woodlands with relative ease. In a short time, the party passes over the rushing stream that fills the faerie pool just a few hundred yards downstream. Hopping over a few rocks and at the last, wading through the shallow currents, you find yourselves on the other side. The hidden path is soon picked up again and after about a mile, it joins up with the original path that first led you away from the village of Abjanzl.

Another hour or so down this path, taking your time to help the injured Jackson (now at 4 HPs having recovered a bit from the duel) you arrive at the ruins of the old keep. It is a crumbled-down affair. Once a tall, round structure with thick stone walls, it still stands, but only just. A small stone fence, perhaps the remnents of a tall wall encircles the structure. The forest is relatively light here, but the ground is well trodden. 

Making a quick, yet cautious circuit around the ruins satisfies you that at least the grounds appear unoccupied. The hudan warrior glares around at a few flattened areas in the leaves. Sqautting down he casually picks up a few of the long pine needles that carpet the ground.

"A large host camped here recently. How many and what they were I can not say, but there appears to be scores of these bedding areas. Perhaps a hundred or more."

Do you want to search the area around the low wall, or move directly into the remains of the tower?

OOC_I'll get a new map of the ruined tower & grounds up in just a bit.


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Aug 3, 2004)

*William Fyre, Sorceror 1 and Nevermore, Raven Familiar*

William watches as the barbarian points out the bedding areas.

"A hundred! We're going to have to be careful, if these creatures are hostile and still nearby we'll be crushed. Nevermore, check out the area and make sure we're alone while we search the ruins."

Nevermore grumbles a bit but nonetheless goes off once more on a scouting mission. William begins searching the area outside, looking for more clues about those that stayed here.


----------



## purple knight (Aug 3, 2004)

*Quazeem, Human Monk 1*

Quazeem suggests we check out the low wall before moving towards the ruins.


----------



## scadgrad (Aug 8, 2004)

After searching around the perimeter of the ruined stone wall, the sharp eyes of Timur and Barri yield numerous clues. Several bits of matted grey fur are found as well as gnawed bones and bits of napped flint. There really isn't a tracker in the party, but the clues would suggest that a large company of Grolkyn recently camped here. You find nothing else in your search around the exterior of the wall. 

Jackson gains another HP back bringing him up to 5HP now.

Nevermore circles the clearing, returns to William's shoulder and announces that he see no immediate threat in the area. Perhaps the groylkyn have moved on.


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Aug 9, 2004)

*William Fyre, Sorceror 1*

"Nevermore says there aren't any Groylkin in the area. With any luck they'll have moved on and left enough of a trail for us to follow in the morning. If we really want to follow a force of a hundred Groylkin that is."


----------



## johnsemlak (Aug 9, 2004)

*Timur    Human Rogue*

OOC:  Doe the ruins have any entrances, or are they so ruined that an entrance is not really an issue?  How large is it in diameter?


----------



## ferretguy (Aug 10, 2004)

Jackson 1st level fighter

 As he rests on a ruined wall, Jackson looks around surveying the area "Tis my hope that these Groylkin don't come back anytime soon..I'm not quite up for a fight yet."


----------



## scadgrad (Sep 17, 2004)

*Overworked DM...*

Summing up and an overdue apology...

Hey Gang,

As it plays out, indeed the ruined keep is a relatively speaking safe haven for the PCs to rest for a while. Reaching this destination gives you a story award that raises everyone to 2nd level.

Unfortunately, my work load (I'm an Art Prof & Program Director at a large community college in Virginia) has completely taken over my life at this point. As if that's not enough, my wife & I are only days away from the blessed arrival of our 2nd son. Whew...

So mea culpa for letting this campaign expire. I was enjoying it immensely, and would like very much to pick it back up in a month or two (probably early Nov) if anyone would be so inclined. I consider this the end to Chapter 1 of *In The Tall Dark Pines* and look forward to seeing what happens now that you've reached the ruined tower. Keep your eyes open for the start up of the 2nd chapter and thanks very much for playing so far.


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Sep 18, 2004)

Sorry to hear it but that's the way the fish flops. It's probably for the best for me anyways, I'm starting college and the workload is eating up my spare time like a pack of ghouls on a battlefield.


----------



## ferretguy (Sep 18, 2004)

Well I guess thats the way things work. I'll still be around when you come back, just let me know. Best of luck with the new kiddo, me and the wife haven't been lucky enough to have our first.


----------

